

What quantitative facts would you like to know about your startup's market? - chinmayk

Hi. 
A friend and I are trying to create some sort of resource where founders can share /swap quantitative facts about their (soon-to-be-launched) companies. <p>Wanted to know what are the questions that YOU would like answered? (I always get to "So how many users will pay for my service?" sooner or later, unfortunately ;) )<p>Note that I'm talking hard facts (of the sort you could put in a wiki), not opinions.<p>Thanks  :)
======
rms
I'm not sure how willing I would be to share quantitative data about my
startup's markets. I would of course like to read my competitors talking about
their business, but I would hesitate to contribute.

~~~
chinmayk
Of course we all would ;)

The idea isn't to talk about personally identifiable data about your startup,
but rather to give average "industry" figures.

But that still doesn't answer the question: what exactly would you like to
know?

~~~
rms
Sales numbers for all direct to consumer and via MD genetic tests

------
joeguilmette
hmm why dont you just put up a wiki

~~~
chinmayk
That's the plan :)

I mean, if folks at a forum like this can come up with why they'd use such a
wiki (actual examples), it'd make the concept a little easier to explain.

Right now, whenever we're trying to talk about it; we simply run out of
examples before anyone "gets it"!

